# What is the Maximum Tip DD Will Show Upfront?



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve done UE deliveries for over 2 years now and remember reading on this site where the maximum tip they show upfront is $8.00. 

Let’s say UE is planning to pay $4 for their portion of a delivery going 3 miles from a steakhouse or nice restaurant. Even if the customer has already indicated to UE that they will tip $20, UE will send you the notice about the pending delivery showing it will pay (at least) $12 (their $4 plus the first $8 of the customer tip).

Now, what about DD? I had a delivery this week where it was sent to me as an $18 deal for a single delivery going 10 miles. 

It was during prime dinner hours from a heavy traffic (albeit affluent) area. The area delivered to was also a heavy traffic area. So I didn’t have to drive to the boondocks.

Here was the final payout:

DD base: $6
Peak pay: $1
Tip: $11
TOTAL: $18

So the total was exactly the same as what I initially saw. In other words, they included the entire $11 tip in the initial offer!

That, frankly, was really surprising to me. I’d like to see it more often, especially on late night deliveries when it appears that sometimes I am the only driver in an area.

Does anyone else know of any similar experiences they had with DD?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, sometimes they will show the full amount. It’s random, but I’ve noticed it appears to happen more when it’s very busy.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I've seen amounts all over the place. I've accepted $7.50 offers that paid me $43. I've accepted $18 offers that paid me $23. I've accepted offers for $39 that paid me $42.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've seen pay as high as 40-50$ a couple times.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

In my market maximum they'll show up front is $5 for DD and $8 for UE although once in a great blue moon they will show the full amount as @Seamus mentioned which makes it confusing.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I always assumed they show the full amount. Most of the time I get paid the exact amount that was on the request. Once in a while I get paid more than the amount on the request. When that happens I assume the customer added to the tip.

With UE I usually get paid the amount on the request. But with them if I get more than the request, UE sends me a message saying the customer added more! Great job! Or something like that.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I always assumed they show the full amount. Most of the time I get paid the exact amount that was on the request. Once in a while I get paid more than the amount on the request. When that happens I assume the customer added to the tip.
> 
> With UE I usually get paid the amount on the request. But with them if I get more than the request, UE sends me a message saying the customer added more! Great job! Or something like that.


UberEats hides tips over $8 and claims the customer tipped more after delivery. You can figure out the $8 deal on most deliveries where the customer supposedly tipped more after delivery.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> UberEats hides tips over $8 and claims the customer tipped more after delivery. You can figure out the $8 deal on most deliveries where the customer supposedly tipped more after delivery.


Why do they do that?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Why do they do that?


To get people to take more orders just like doordash does.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If everyone knew upfront how much each deal paid in total, there is a good chance that cherry picking would be done even more so than now.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD is just all over the place with these $6 plus. I haven't delivered a ton on GH but have a few hundred orders. I think they are starting to pull the same crap because the past couple days I've received push alerts a few times "The customer added an additional tip" before I deliver the order. It might've been a thing all along but I've never seen that on GH. UE is starting to do the same with constantly updating the map every 2 seconds delayed 30 minutes, at least where I'm at.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t get why it matters. I don’t accept orders unless I’m happy as they appear. I don’t rely on it being higher, so it’s a nice surprise when it is. But this way, I’m happy either way.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t get why it matters. I don’t accept orders unless I’m happy as they appear. I don’t rely on it being higher, so it’s a nice surprise when it is. But this way, I’m happy either way.


Pretty much the same here now, even with uber the close $10 orders all end being exactly that now because they randomly raise the fare a few pennies to throw people off from cherry picking. Very sneaky.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I've seen pay as high as 40-50$ a couple times.


You are lucky that your customers are people like Elon Musk and Bill Gates.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t get why it matters. I don’t accept orders unless I’m happy as they appear. I don’t rely on it being higher, so it’s a nice surprise when it is. But this way, I’m happy either way.


During dinner time I cherry pick based on what restaurant it is, how many items there are, and where its going. Then around 8 I shift to just straight up amount and distance.

I usually get 1 or 2 $20-$30 tips a night this way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> I usually get 1 or 2 $20-$30 tips a night this way.


curious do drivers see the total amount that the customer is paying? I'm a frequent user of GrubHub and now generally tip 15-20% of the food total. A twenty dollar tip would be a huge order.......


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> curious do drivers see the total amount that the customer is paying? I'm a frequent user of GrubHub and now generally tip 15-20% of the food total. A twenty dollar tip would be a huge order.......


On GH you usually see the whole thing up front. In my area and specifically the area i drive in I usually do DD because it seems more ppl use it to order from the better resturants. Theres another area nearby where its the opposite.

I also think its easier to get good DD orders because nobody turns down a $25-$40 GH order where someone may turn down a $6 DD order not realizing its going to a high end sushi place and it contains 17 items. 

For DD they dont show the upfront amount. Which is why I base what Im accepting on the number of items and the restaurant. Once in awhile ill get burned by someone tipping $5 on a $100 order but usually the orders Im taking early in the night are paying a 15% - 20% tip on a $100 - $175 check.

If i get one or two of those, three if im real lucky ill supplement them with a few $7-$10 short trips and maybe a $15-$20 double order.


----------

